# Bonefishing



## DLJeffs (Mar 22, 2021)

My dissatisfaction with all this covid BS finally reached the breaking point. Luck would have it, a buddy needed to go check out a bonefish lodge on Abaco to see how they were recovering from the hurricane before he started booking clients. My hand was up before he could say "Anyone want to go..." We were the first rods fishing this area since 2019. The damage from the hurricane is still obvious but the people are so resilient and their attitudes are great. I got my conch fritter level recharged too. Had to perform a field repair on my flip flops.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1 | Way Cool 7 | +Karma 1


----------



## Nature Man (Mar 22, 2021)

What a beauty! Are they good eating? I'm not familiar with them. Chuck


----------



## William Tanner (Mar 22, 2021)

Did you say conch fritters? One of my favorites.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## barry richardson (Mar 22, 2021)

Does your buddy bring clients down from Oregon? Nice fish BTW, never did that style of fishing, bet it's fun!


----------



## gman2431 (Mar 22, 2021)

Cool! That first pic is awesome btw!


----------



## Wildthings (Mar 22, 2021)

gman2431 said:


> Cool! That first pic is awesome btw!


Yes that first picture is absolutely over the top!!


----------



## DLJeffs (Mar 22, 2021)

Bonefish are not particularly good eating. They're boney, the meat isn't nice filet type. The Bahamians do bake them or steam them and scrape off the meat, mix it with rice and make fish balls. Hawaiians cook them wrapped in banana leaves, most often on special occasions like weddings. They call them o'io. They used to net them heavily on Molokai, not sure if they've put a stop to that or not. They feed on shrimp, crabs, anelids, small clams and stuff that live in the sand on shallow water flats. That's why they're a great fly rod target.

I like that first photo as well because you can't tell where the water stops and the sky begins. Those flat calm days are especially hard fishing because every splash, shadow, flash spooks the fish. A little chop on the water is better.

And conch fritters are my absolute favorite treat over there.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Mar 23, 2021)

DLJeffs said:


> Bonefish are not particularly good eating. They're boney, the meat isn't nice filet type. The Bahamians do bake them or steam them and scrape off the meat, mix it with rice and make fish balls. Hawaiians cook them wrapped in banana leaves, most often on special occasions like weddings. They call them o'io. They used to net them heavily on Molokai, not sure if they've put a stop to that or not. They feed on shrimp, crabs, anelids, small clams and stuff that live in the sand on shallow water flats. That's why they're a great fly rod target.
> 
> I like that first photo as well because you can't tell where the water stops and the sky begins. Those flat calm days are especially hard fishing because every splash, shadow, flash spooks the fish. A little chop on the water is better.
> 
> And conch fritters are my absolute favorite treat over there.


I guess you guys dont look to the horizon very much so I've made it easier for you.

The guys still throw nets from the shore but not many. More on maui than big island.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Mike Hill (Mar 23, 2021)

That islander does know his horizons!!!!


----------



## Mike Hill (Mar 23, 2021)

Looks like a very enjoyable trip with some good outcomes! Serious bonefishing is on my list. Have only played at it in Biscayne Bay. Wait - it is kinda foggy type memory.............maybe it was actually Fort Lauderdale, and I was 21, two months graduated from college, on my first business trip, walking the beach, and maybe I wasn't trolling for bonefish!!! Sorry, wrong memory!!!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## DLJeffs (Mar 23, 2021)

Maybe this will help folks orient their compasses ...




See those little grey divots in the sand in the foreground? Those are the marks left by bonefish when they feed, digging shrimp and crabs out of the sand with their snouts.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Mike Hill (Mar 23, 2021)

Kinda like.......feral hogs of the sea?


----------

